# Breaking news!!!



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Does it get any better?

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/kuwait/man-treated-at-hospital-after-having-sex-with-animals-1.596515


:eyebrows:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

wow... I have no words..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

> Many asked questions whether the animals were now fit for human consumption.


Glad to see people still have their priorities. I'm sure the meat would be all the better for being well marinated.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*eww*



Gavtek said:


> Glad to see people still have their priorities. I'm sure the meat would be all the better for being well marinated.


eww. that is disgusting.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> The farm owner said that the expatriate worker cried continiously and saying that he was “extremely tired.


You couldn't make it up, perish the thought about him being tired....

Although it does remind me of a old rugby song... Bestialities Best.... (Not for the faint hearted...)


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

*Grief!*

:jaw:
RE: The referenced sudanese goat case "......because he had used it as his wife". There you go ladies, the only difference between you and a goat is a man's ability to have sex with you. 

Getting the clap off a goat has to be a low point for this chap though, but let's hope he doesn't have to call up too many other goatfriends to let them know they have to pop along to the vet for a test.

(Just to clarify before anyone sends a women's/goats rights squad to Al Ain after me this is a joke!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sandypool said:


> :jaw:
> RE: The referenced sudanese goat case "......because he had used it as his wife". There you go ladies, the only difference between you and a goat is a man's ability to have sex with you.
> 
> Getting the clap off a goat has to be a low point for this chap though, but let's hope he doesn't have to call up too many other goatfriends to let them know they have to pop along to the vet for a test.
> ...


:llama: PMSL - well it was the nearest smiley i could find to a goat....


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Well he should have used protection... dumbo


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sick sick sick mind


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

2 things spring to mind

1. I hope the animals were female, otherwise it would be very disturbing

2. Instead of being treated in a hospital, would it not have been better for him to see a vet


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Some guys have all the luck. You can trade the old goat for a new one. 

Farmer Trades Wife For A Goat


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Indian_Habibi said:


> Some guys have all the luck. You can trade the old goat for a new one.
> 
> Farmer Trades Wife For A Goat


Great find - but does it make you your breakfast in bed?

(Actually most wives don't do that either, well not for their husband at least!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can I get a goat that will make me breakfast??? I sure can not find a man who will...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Lucky animal


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

sandypool said:


> :jaw:
> RE: The referenced sudanese goat case "......because he had used it as his wife". There you go ladies, the only difference between you and a goat is a man's ability to have sex with you.


at least goats don't get "headaches"


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> at least goats don't get "headaches"


How do you KNOW that - that is a very worrying thing!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

At least goats don't expect you to kiss them and tell them you love them


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

no more mowing the lawn - you just let wifey out to graze and you watch the game


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, but only one of the animals (mammals) can be served for breakfast...can you guess which one? It's that adage, "Goats, you can't live with them, but you can serve them up for breakfast with some hashbrowns and scrambled eggs." Inshallah. If my new goat wife doesn't work out, she will taste just fine!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't often say this, but this thread has degenerated into a pick up joint for men and animals - and certain individuals deride me for going to Jockeys?????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

See told you there is nothing wrong down there in the Valleys and our woolly bretheren


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I don't often say this, but this thread has degenerated into a pick up joint for men and animals - and certain individuals deride me for going to Jockeys?????


Can you pick up an old goat in Jockeys then?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Can you pick up an old goat in Jockeys then?


Yes. AndyC is a regular. 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> 1. I hope the animals were female, otherwise it would be very disturbing



Do you think he would get in more trouble if it was male?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you think he would get in more trouble if it was male?



Not in more trouble, but it would be sooooooooo wrong if it was male. Might be a goat, but at least it was female


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Not in more trouble, but it would be sooooooooo wrong if it was male. Might be a goat, but at least it was female


That's alright then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yes. AndyC is a regular.
> 
> -


You calling me a goat?

I met my mate in there last night, the credit crunch must be really hitting the working girls, there were 5 blokes in there and 30 or so women, all looking bored....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You calling me a goat?
> 
> I met my mate in there last night, the credit crunch must be really hitting the working girls, there were 5 blokes in there and 30 or so women, all looking bored....


You must have got a bargain then?


----------

